# SAW Series



## tdsuchiha (Oct 24, 2008)

Any one seen the saw series ??


----------



## escamoh (Oct 24, 2008)

the first one i thought was pretty cool, the rest were garbage


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 24, 2008)

i saw saw5 today, but ni think my sig points out what i thought about it..............


----------



## Kamina (Oct 24, 2008)

There's already different topics for each film.


----------



## tdsuchiha (Oct 24, 2008)

Kamina said:


> There's already different topics for each film.


I couldnt find them..link ?



Cesc Fabregas said:


> i saw saw5 today, but ni think my sig points out what i thought about it..............



..Was expecting it to be good ...lets see...


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 24, 2008)

well I do enjoy the series because I analyze it instead of simply watch it. Its a trip into the human psyche and such, how people behave in dangerous situations, etc. Finding meaning in life, seems actually a bit existentialist.

I think I enjoyed 2 a lot more than 1 or 3 ( in 3, Amanda which is the girl's name I think, first off looks different, acts really cold hearted, and doesn't understand Jigsaw's actual plan). Anyone know where I can download saw 4? Because I wanna see saw 5, but I was wondering, does it connect with saw 4? or does it just end the series?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 24, 2008)

it does not end anything, it just leaves mroe questions, so they can rinse more money out of it next haloween.............


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2008)

There are going to be 6 movies.........Saw 4 explains some stuff, but leaves out more questions. Will see Saw 5 on Sunday.

I've actually enjoyed the series.....even though Saw 4 was the worst...it was better than what I expected it to be.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2008)

Saw V was alright.  Pretty short though.  I can't imagine what the balcony crowd was thinking though.  $19.25 for an hour and a half?  

This film wasn't advertised all that much.  The studio didn't even bother to create a theatrical trailer.  They gave us a 30 second teaser...and that was it.

The surprise at the end was overhyped.  It seemed like we were headed in that direction after Hoffman started making calls from the agent's phone.  I like that part of the movie.  I'm glad the twist at the end was reasonable and they didn't go too overboard.

My opening weekend prediction is 20 million.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 24, 2008)

me no like


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 24, 2008)

SAW= Fail, rather play Shaq Fu.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 24, 2008)

GOD how many more saws will there have to be before they realize its' nipples are all dried up from milking?


----------



## martryn (Oct 24, 2008)

The first movie was ok.  I heard number 2 was pretty good as well but I haven't seen it.  The third film was shit, and from what I've read on the internet, the fourth is shit too.  I won't be watching the films, especially number 5, unless I have no choice in the matter.


----------



## Koi (Oct 24, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> SAW= Fail, rather play Shaq Fu.



Agreed.  Although I think I'd rather watch Kazaam, hah.


----------



## dora ♥ (Oct 24, 2008)

i personally love the saw series .
but i love anything with lots of blood and gore ,.

however , as for the plotline ,
its rather predictable .​


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 25, 2008)

Only saw the first one, which was pretty good. Don't plan on seeing the others.


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 25, 2008)

I love them, the 2nd being my favourite.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 26, 2008)

i only seen Saw 1 and 2 and i have loved them.

the traps kinda make you think "what i would do if i was in that situasion".


----------



## ctizz36 (Oct 26, 2008)

I saw the first one and the second one online and hope to see the others since I'm a fan of the series... I think I like them because they make you think about what is going to happen next and the traps are amazing... well the ones that I've seen at least


----------



## Sen (Oct 26, 2008)

I loved the 1st and 2nd.  The 3rd was a bit too gory for my tastes and I haven't see the 4th or 5th.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2008)

Saw ended up getting second in the weekend box office.  And I guarantee there will be another film.  This movie made over 30 million this weekend.  You heard me correctly.  I laughed my ass off when I saw the figures.  :rofl


----------



## sworder (Oct 26, 2008)

The first 2 were the best and Ive seen them all.

The rest arent as good for killing Jigsaw, the man was epic.


----------



## Sen (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree about Jigsaw, he made the movies so good on his own.  I don't like his apprentices and whatnot.  They're just not as amazing.

So what is everybody's favorite trap?


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 27, 2008)

Tobin Bell definately makes this series, his performance really makes his character scale the heights of film villiany.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 27, 2008)

will see when it comes out on video.  not worth going to the theater IMO


----------



## Angelus (Oct 27, 2008)

The SAW series is total crap. I wonder how many times they can make EXACTLY the same movie, before people get bored? Then again, most people are stupid anyway...

It's also a shame that Scott Patterson is in one of the movies. He's just too cool for garbage like this.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 14, 2011)

*SAW I-VII*

I searched, both here and google, to no avail.

Discuss this series

I just saw the last movie

MY FACE AT THE END =


----------



## Taleran (Jul 14, 2011)

First one was decent for what it was

Everyone single one past that was terrible.


----------



## Godot (Jul 14, 2011)

There's fucking seven of them?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2011)

1= Not quite great, but it is very good.

2= A splatter version of the first film. Good for what it is.

3= Almost as good as the first and a good way to end things (they didn't).

4= Okay. Not as bad as expected, but not really good either.

5= Most think its the worst, and while this is true, i dont think it's awful. It's just mediocre.

6= Almost as good as 4.

7= While dumb, I'd say it's almost as good as 2. 

It's actually one of the better horror franchises out there, only rivaled by Friday the 13th.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2011)

i didn't see the last 2.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 14, 2011)

After the 3rd one I just said fuck it.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 16, 2011)

Taleran said:


> First one was decent for what it was
> 
> Everyone single one past that was terrible.



This. ^

I actually enjoyed the first one, especially the ending where he just stands up.


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 16, 2011)

First one was ok despite the huge plot hole (I've been poisoned by a madman, I work at a hospital, should I go to the hospital and ask for help or should I help the madman kill some people and hope he gives me the antidote? choices, choices ) but 2 and 3 were just dumb. Loled when I heard there would be three movies more and vowed never to watch them. And now there's a seventh?


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 16, 2011)

Only seen the first one...


----------



## Friday (Jul 16, 2011)

I watched the first five in a row in like 2 days. Pretty good from what I remember. Very thrilling. However, I can't say that I remember what happened in all of them.

haven't seen the 7th.. I have to watch that.


----------



## Butcher (Jul 16, 2011)

They are good if you like seeing interesting ways to kill people.

Other than that they're pretty shitty.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2011)

story got stale after 4.. 

other than that, the gore and blood were top notch..


----------



## Bioness (Jul 20, 2011)

The 2nd, 4th, and 7th Films were my favorite and I loved the music the "Hello Zepp" theme, always a classic

I was also really disappointed in Amanda 

_"Those who do not value life, do not deserve to live it"_



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhSHXGM7kgE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2011)

Bioness said:


> The 2nd, 4th, and 7th Films were my favorite and I loved the music the "Hello Zepp" theme, always a classic
> 
> I was also really disappointed in Amanda
> 
> ...



Amanda had potential had she not spend the whole third movie crying and bitching..


----------



## Bioness (Jul 23, 2011)

Well she was still better than that other guy


----------

